# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Art Installation, Storage, Transport vendors needed-NYC

## Brian.Mcnamara@fmr.com

Hello,
I am looking for a full service vendor to service the artwork in our offices in the NYC, New Jersey area. I would like a reputable, professional company who is able to help us with installation, storage, and transport. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.
Brian McNamara
Operations Manager: Curators' Office, Fidelity Investments

----------


## JasonO

Brian, here is a suggestion from our listserv (which is often quicker than the forum):

Brian, I might suggest contacting Stevens Company for art transport and installation in offices in NYC and New Jersey. Elizabeth Stevens has a lifetime of experience in all phases of art packing, transport and installation. At one time she was a registrar – which we all know means she’s capable of accomplishing any challenge put before her.


http://www.stevenscompany.us/
*elizabeth@stevenscompany.us*

Jenny Sponberg
CURTIS GALLERIES, INC.
7201 Metro Blvd
Minneapolis, MN 55439
952-947-7998 p
952-947-7900 f

----------


## Brian.Mcnamara@fmr.com

Thank you!

----------


## tom@okeeffe.com

John Taylor at Bourlet Art Logistics
http://bourlet.com/

----------

